# New from NC



## "BIGTYME" (Sep 22, 2007)

Just wanted to stop bye and say hello


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk , What part of NC you from ?


----------



## "BIGTYME" (Sep 22, 2007)

I live inbetween Winston-Salem and Statesville. A small town named Mocksville


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Ok I know where that is , go thru there from time to time ...


----------



## "BIGTYME" (Sep 22, 2007)

Where in NC are you from ?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Raeford , beside Fayetteville


----------



## "BIGTYME" (Sep 22, 2007)

You got some good hunting down that way.


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

Welcome 2 At!


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome Big!!!:wink:


----------



## THAWACK'EM (Sep 4, 2007)

welcome to ATBigTime!!!!!


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## "BIGTYME" (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah see this would have never happened on my site. No staff member greating ya.


----------



## Mathews Hunter9 (Sep 16, 2007)

*i live in NC*

I live in Johnston County near Smithfield but i hunt near Angier in Harnett County.


----------



## "BIGTYME" (Sep 22, 2007)

You got some good deer hunting your way too


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*haha*

My family is from Smithfield. They have a rather large farm there. We need to have a NC get together somewhere. Anyone else care to do something like that? Maybe a little food, some shooting, and swap meet?

Doug


----------



## "BIGTYME" (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't know it sounds good. But with my forum starting . I stay pretty busy with it. If we can get enough I guess


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Winston Salem*

Ill be out your way for a Big Powerstroke Diesel party next weeked and trucks unlimited. Cant wait to dyno mine :darkbeer:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

welcome! :hug: come on over to the bar


----------



## medicsteve239 (Oct 8, 2007)

*new from nc*

hey guys i stay over by goldsboro if anyone knows where that is. glad to meet some locals.


----------



## "BIGTYME" (Sep 22, 2007)

southerngirl said:


> welcome! :hug: come on over to the bar


Oh I got a kiss


----------



## "BIGTYME" (Sep 22, 2007)

medicsteve239 said:


> hey guys i stay over by goldsboro if anyone knows where that is. glad to meet some locals.


Your not that far from me really


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

"BIGTYME" said:


> Oh I got a kiss


that a hug :hug: this is a kiss :kiss:


----------



## "BIGTYME" (Sep 22, 2007)

Yep I'd be smiling too


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk BIGTYME. Have fun here.


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

medicsteve239 said:


> hey guys i stay over by goldsboro if anyone knows where that is. glad to meet some locals.



I know.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Good to have you here!

:welcomesign:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## "BIGTYME" (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone


----------



## Mathews Hunter9 (Sep 16, 2007)

*NC Brotherhood*

an NC get to gether would be cool and goldsboro is where we go to ride ATVs at Busco Beach


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

